# garmin 810 & strava



## S1mon (8 Mar 2013)

just been looking into the new 810 and it is no longer able to download rides to starva and garmin are keeping it this way... 
so wont be having one of them then


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

Erm......... where did you read this? I have uploaded data from an 810 to Strava approx 4-5 times a week for over a month now!

Even before Strava officially had support for the 810 you could upload to garmin Connect, then download the activity as a .tcx and then manually upload to Strava.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Mar 2013)

why whats stopping it?

surely it still uses standard file formats gpx etc so should be fine


----------



## S1mon (8 Mar 2013)

garmin have changed the way it records the rides or something techy as they dont want there product used on another thing they did not design???


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

S1mon said:


> garmin have changed the way it records the rides or something techy as they dont want there product used on another thing they did not design???


 
When did they change this? Since last night?

Sounds like bollocks to me, I uploaded to Strava, Garmin Connect and Golden Cheetah last night, I would have also uploaded to WKO+ if I hadn't been called away mid-review of my ride data.


----------



## S1mon (8 Mar 2013)

i dont know i just spoke to guy at evans so misinformed im afraid but its only on the 810 not the 800


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2013)

Where did you read that? The Strava phone app won't work with it, but if nothing else manual/bulk uploads of the tracks would still work.


----------



## S1mon (8 Mar 2013)

you have the 810 robert?
my 800 is being aquired by my son so thought may as well upgrade instead of buying 800 again
it was the guy in evans that told me as i called them to check stock


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

I have a Garmin Edge 810, I uploaded to Strava last night, so either he is wrong, or they changed this over night, which would involve them changing the software on the unit in a firmware update, there has not been one since the one about a month ago, so ultimatelly, he was wrong!

I have my finger on the Garmin pulse right now with regards firmware updates because there are some major bugs with power meter data logging that I desperately want solving.


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2013)

Rob's nailed it- as an owner he might just know. Buy the 810 if you want one.....


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2013)

Yup, sounds a load of cobblers to me.


----------



## S1mon (8 Mar 2013)

mmmm sounds like numpty on the phone to me sorry guys ....... off to wiggle we go credit card in hand


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2013)

In any case, there are almost always workarounds- it's not in Garmin's interest to lock out import/export of files (would somewhat kneecap the Edges!), therefore even if another site doesn't offer direct support than importing the data shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

Garmin have their hands full trying to resolve the reported issues with the device, I would doubt they are spending time alienating more users by crippling the device more than it already is.


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Garmin have their hands full trying to resolve the reported issues with the device, I would doubt they are spending time alienating more users by crippling the device more than it already is.


They don't learn, do they (thinks unfondly of Edge 705 v3.2....not that they ever sorted that one out properly either)?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> They don't learn, do they (thinks unfondly of Edge 705 v3.2....not that they ever sorted that one out properly either)?


 

The 500 also...


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2013)

Yup, my 705 on occasion decides to turn itself off. Loading long routes takes an age (metaphorically)....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Mar 2013)

S1mon said:


> i dont know i just spoke to guy at evans so misinformed im afraid but its only on the 810 not the 800


It is most definitely and irrefutably not on the 800. Mine is as up to date as it can be and I uploaded to strava about 15min ago.

The chap in Evans was talking out of his sausage roll


----------



## addictfreak (8 Mar 2013)

Mods can we please ban all talk about the Garmin 810, it's making me want to buy one!


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Mods can we please ban all talk about the Garmin 810, it's making me want to buy one!


 
If I told you how much I hate mine would it help?


----------



## Ningishzidda (8 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If I told you how much I hate mine would it help?


 
One of you wants one. One of you hates it. No brainer.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

I just uploaded to Strava from my 810 again..... still working  Staff member possibly misunderstood you, else he was just outright wrong!



Ningishzidda said:


> One of you wants one. One of you hates it. No brainer.


 
Unfortunatelly, losing cash on resale is not an option, I will have to wait this one out I am afraid. Once they sort out the power data issues, I will be mostly happy with it.


----------



## S1mon (8 Mar 2013)

Oh oh what power issues are these just ordered one and my power meter is her on the 25th !!! And yes I spoke to some one else it seems he's on about it doing it by Bluetooth as it would to garmin connect when you hit stop


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

Basically, the power reading drops from the actual power you are putting out to half of that value for 2 to 4 seconds. Then returns to the correct value. This happens on average 28-30 times per 20 minutes for me. Resulting in an average power reading approx 8W lower for a 20 minute threshold effort than it should (for me, will be different for others as it depends on your power output). I can quantify this because I ran it in parallel with my old Edge 500 for a few sessions before my 500 was shipped off to the new owner. There is a long thread on the Garmin Forums where plenty of us have bitched and moaned for over a month now, a few people have posted example data, I posted some comparison data between the Edge 500 and Edge 810 there. Garmin have acknowledged on the thread it is a known issue and they are working on a solution, but they are taking their time.

Edit: Just looked on the Garmin forums, the rumour mill is jabbering on about a product recall because of this very issue, 99% sure this is bollocks though and that a resolution will eventually come in the form of a firmware update.


----------



## gaz (31 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Basically, the power reading drops from the actual power you are putting out to half of that value for 2 to 4 seconds. Then returns to the correct value. This happens on average 28-30 times per 20 minutes for me. Resulting in an average power reading approx 8W lower for a 20 minute threshold effort than it should (for me, will be different for others as it depends on your power output). I can quantify this because I ran it in parallel with my old Edge 500 for a few sessions before my 500 was shipped off to the new owner. There is a long thread on the Garmin Forums where plenty of us have bitched and moaned for over a month now, a few people have posted example data, I posted some comparison data between the Edge 500 and Edge 810 there. Garmin have acknowledged on the thread it is a known issue and they are working on a solution, but they are taking their time.
> 
> Edit: Just looked on the Garmin forums, the rumour mill is jabbering on about a product recall because of this very issue, 99% sure this is bollocks though and that a resolution will eventually come in the form of a firmware update.


Any updates on these issues? My 705 is literally about to be thrown in a ditch (the stupid thing turns off randomly during rides and takes an age to lock onto a satellite (over 20mins))


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Mar 2013)

Based on Rob3rts Review on another thread I opted for a deal on a base 800 unit. Everything that the 810 does that the 800 can't, I do not want or need. I did need to get shot of the 705 though started doing as per Gaz I got nearly 800 hours use with the 705 @ 32p an hour not sure if that is VFM or not though


----------



## gaz (31 Mar 2013)

LOCO said:


> Based on Rob3rts Review on another thread I opted for a deal on a base 800 unit. Everything that the 810 does that the 800 can't, I do not want or need. I did need to get shot of the 705 though started doing as per Gaz I got nearly 800 hours use with the 705 @ 32p an hour not sure if that is VFM or not though


The only thing I think I want from the 810 over the 800 is the different interface with better support for different screens and bikes.
Is it worth it? I can get an 800 for less than £200 brand new and the 810 is still £90 more. (I just need the unit as I have everything else from my 705.). Probably not. Will sleep on it and make my decision tomorrow.
My 705 cost me 23p per hour.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Any updates on these issues? My 705 is literally about to be thrown in a ditch (the stupid thing turns off randomly during rides and takes an age to lock onto a satellite (over 20mins))


 
No, Garmin acknowledged the issue publicly on their forum and said they were aware of it and were working on a fix, they asked for activity files from support forum users along with details of the power meters used in order to help solve the issues. It has been about 2 months since the last firmware update and no resolutions. Some people are still receiving emails from Garmin saying they have never heard of the issue, quite frankly it is a joke at this stage.

In addition to the data recording errors, there are errors in the averaging algorithms which are also yet to be resolved.

With use there are other things that bother me, another with regards power meters, in the menu where you navigate to "calibrate" (annoying use of the term by Garmin, because this function is not calibrating, it is a zero/tare function) the calibrate button sits directly below the search button, when you go to press calibrate, it is easy, especially with winter gloves to press search, this sends the unit into an endless search looking for your power meter, it will either keep failing to detect or will search indefinitely until you power down and turn it back on again, on startup it will find your power meter. They should either fix this search issue (the proper way to fix it) or move the calibrate button further away from the other buttons (the lazy option, however, possibly preferable as it would be more user friendly).

TBH, most of the big issues revolve around power meter usage, but if you look on the Garmin support forums you will find lots of threads about crashes, freezing, UI glitches etc.

Garmin seem to be doing nothing, they will be doing something I am sure, but they are not keeping customers in the loop or releasing firmware iteratively as bugs are worked out. IMO 2 months since the last firmware, with the current issues being so big is not acceptable, they should be falling over themselves to appease the customers (for starters they should be extending all warranties to reflect the time people have had the product yet been unable to use it properly).

BTW, DC Rainmaker has updated his review to take these issues into account, see the pro's and con's section.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Mar 2013)

BTW, something I came across on the Garmin forums, which is relevant to the OP and may interest some other prospective users, or indeed current but unaware 810 users.

You can use: http://www.garminsync.com/ to push Garmin Connect activities to Strava, what this means is that you can upload your data to Strava wirelessly (via Bluetooth and your mobile phone) using the 810. When you press stop, it gives you the option to save or discard the activity, if you hit save, it will save the activity to your 810 and if you have paired it to your mobile phone it will upload the activity file to Garmin Connect via the app on your phone just as Garmin intended and advertised, then garminsync will push the activity to Strava for you.

Note: I have NOT tried this, I do not pair my Garmin 810 with my phone so do not use the wireless upload or live track features.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Apr 2013)

I think they should be forced to support their product beyond its replacement with a new version, it was the only thing I was not keen on with buying a 800 the fact I know I am now in the firmware wilderness. They should support the unit 3 years beyond its replacement with a new model.

Cannot remember the exact difference from Rob's post on another thread regarding bike profiles, but the 800 comes with 5 I think. The interface is a big leap forward from the 705, sadly one of the main reason was I wanted one was the out front mount! Not had <touches wood> any issues thus far.

It seemed to me Bluetooth and Social connectiions were the main difference dont recall any claims to a better screen etc.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Apr 2013)

Is this a misunderstanding?

Both will download to a PC , but the 810 will upload via Bluetooth. I do not use Strava, but looking at the forums it appears that the Strava Apps cannot communicate with the 810 directly

So the 810 cannot upload to Strava directly............


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> I think they should be forced to support their product beyond its replacement with a new version, it was the only thing I was not keen on with buying a 800 the fact I know I am now in the firmware wilderness. They should support the unit 3 years beyond its replacement with a new model.
> 
> *Cannot remember the exact difference from Rob's post on another thread regarding bike profiles, but the 800 comes with 5 I think.* The interface is a big leap forward from the 705, sadly one of the main reason was I wanted one was the out front mount! Not had <touches wood> any issues thus far.
> 
> It seemed to me Bluetooth and Social connectiions were the main difference dont recall any claims to a better screen etc.


 
The difference between bike profiles on the 800 and the 810 is as follows:

The 800, allows 5 bike profiles, these profiles are limited to being an odometer for each of your bikes, pretty much. If you wanted to change data display, you had to change this each time and it would remain as such until otherwise edited.

The 810 takes things a massive step forward by introducing activity profiles, so you can have 5 bike profiles, which keep track of mileage etc, you also have a load of activity profiles in which you can customise different data displays and settings etc. When you turn the unit on you are taken to a home screen where you select the bike you are going to ride and then the activity profile you want (eg. training, turbo, racing, leisure, touring etc), you then hit ride and you get data display and settings relevant only for that activity. It removed the compromise and/or the need to constantly edit your data displays. The 810 is brilliant in this regard, I love this UI feature. Shame that the parts they got right were all related to the skin on top, the meat and bones below (i.e. the core features etc) is junk as it stands.



Cunobelin said:


> Is this a misunderstanding?
> 
> Both will download to a PC , but the 810 will upload via Bluetooth. I do not use Strava, but looking at the forums it appears that the Strava Apps cannot communicate with the 810 directly
> 
> So the 810 cannot upload to Strava directly............


 
If connecting to a pc, the 810 works just the same as previous devices. End of story in that regard.

As for the new features:

The 810 can also upload to Garmin Connect using a Bluetooth link with your phone and the Garmin Connect mobile app, saving the need to connect once home.

The limitations of this new feature are that 810 only communicates with your phone using the Garmin Connect mobile app, it will not communicate with other apps such as Stava, Endomondo etc.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The difference between bike profiles on the 800 and the 810 is as follows:
> 
> The 800, allows 5 bike profiles, these profiles are limited to being an odometer for each of your bikes, pretty much. If you wanted to change data display, you had to change this each time and it would remain as such until otherwise edited.
> 
> ...


 
Which is exactly the point I made........

The OP was told that the 810 will not communicate with Strava. That is factually correct - Strava does not support Bluetooth.
However the files can be uploaded in the same way as the 800 and then into Strava


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Which is exactly the point I made........
> 
> *The OP was told that the 810 will not communicate with Strava. That is factually correct* - Strava does not support Bluetooth.
> However the files can be uploaded in the same way as the 800 and then into Strava


 
No it is not factually correct, hence I commented. If you connect your 810 to your pc, go to Strava and click upload, it will detect the 810 connected to your pc and upload your activities just as Garmin Connect would, i.e. Strava can get the data directly from the 810, using a cable, just not via bluetooth.

There is a difference between the statements "the Garmin Edge 810 can not upload directly to Strava using a bluetooth connection" and "the Garmin Edge 810 can not upload to Strava".

The former is factually correct, the latter is not factually correct, it is incorrect. The OP was told the latter!

I thought we already established the source of this misunderstanding weeks ago when the thread was posted.


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Any updates on these issues? My 705 is literally about to be thrown in a ditch (the stupid thing turns off randomly during rides and takes an age to lock onto a satellite (over 20mins))


Trying phoning Garmin my old 305 started doing similar and even though it was out of warranty they sent me another, no quibble.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Trying phoning Garmin my old 305 started doing similar and even though it was out of warranty they sent me another, no quibble.


Schhh Gaz wants a reason to upgrade!


----------



## Peteaud (1 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> T I can get an 800 for less than £200 brand new .


 
Is that a UK deal because i cant find any under £250. for the basic.


----------



## gaz (1 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Trying phoning Garmin my old 305 started doing similar and even though it was out of warranty they sent me another, no quibble.


This one is already a replacement. Err yeah excuse to update.


----------



## gaz (1 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The 810 takes things a massive step forward by introducing activity profiles, so you can have 5 bike profiles, which keep track of mileage etc, you also have a load of activity profiles in which you can customise different data displays and settings etc. When you turn the unit on you are taken to a home screen where you select the bike you are going to ride and then the activity profile you want (eg. training, turbo, racing, leisure, touring etc), you then hit ride and you get data display and settings relevant only for that activity. It removed the compromise and/or the need to constantly edit your data displays. The 810 is brilliant in this regard, I love this UI feature. Shame that the parts they got right were all related to the skin on top, the meat and bones below (i.e. the core features etc) is junk as it stands.


I like that feature of the 810, but that is the only thing that I would use over the 800.
What I don't understand is why they can't update the 800 to have the same interface.
I don't think I can justify the cost increase of the 810 over the 800 just for the UI (especially when some of it is not as thought out as it should be).


----------



## gaz (1 Apr 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Is that a UK deal because i cant find any under £250. for the basic.


That price was excluding VAT  I can get it for 235


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> I like that feature of the 810, but that is the only thing that I would use over the 800.
> What I don't understand is why they can't update the 800 to have the same interface.
> I don't think I can justify the cost increase of the 810 over the 800 just for the UI (especially when some of it is not as thought out as it should be).


I forget what happened to my 800 there but iirc it did change from 3 bikes to multiple when I updated the firmware; after you enter all the details though it loses them when you switch off


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> No it is not factually correct, hence I commented. If you connect your 810 to your pc, go to Strava and click upload, it will detect the 810 connected to your pc and upload your activities just as Garmin Connect would, i.e. Strava can get the data directly from the 810, using a cable, just not via bluetooth.
> 
> There is a difference between the statements "the Garmin Edge 810 can not upload directly to Strava using a bluetooth connection" and "the Garmin Edge 810 can not upload to Strava".
> 
> ...




Please read the posts?

The 810 does NOT upload to Strava

It uploads to a 3rd party which then uploads to Strava

Hence your statement that the statement that the 810 does not upload toStrava is factually incorrect is in fact factually incorrect

Ps. You never need to connect the 810 to a Computer!

Download by Bluetooth to a Smartphone and it will update to Garmin. Connect. These files can then be accessed and transferred (as above)

I have yet to link my 810 to any of my computers


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Apr 2013)

I think if you were to plug in to a PC you would understand what Rob3rt is saying, ie it willl upload where ever you want...


----------



## Robeh (1 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> BTW, something I came across on the Garmin forums, which is relevant to the OP and may interest some other prospective users, or indeed current but unaware 810 users.
> 
> You can use: http://www.garminsync.com/ to push Garmin Connect activities to Strava, what this means is that you can upload your data to Strava wirelessly (via Bluetooth and your mobile phone) using the 810. When you press stop, it gives you the option to save or discard the activity, if you hit save, it will save the activity to your 810 and if you have paired it to your mobile phone it will upload the activity file to Garmin Connect via the app on your phone just as Garmin intended and advertised, then garminsync will push the activity to Strava for you.
> 
> Note: I have NOT tried this, I do not pair my Garmin 810 with my phone so do not use the wireless upload or live track features.


Excellent post just sighed up to garmin sync,will try it out on my next ride hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> I think if you were to plug in to a PC you would understand what Rob3rt is saying, ie it willl upload where ever you want...



Not in dispute

The fact that he is claiming is incorrect is that the 810 itself does not upload to Strava


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Please read the posts?
> 
> The 810 does NOT upload to Strava
> 
> ...


 
WTF are you on about?

If I connect the device to a pc, then go to Strava, click upload, it will search my device for activities and upload them, i.e. the data goes from the 810 to Strava without the use of any additional websites and/or software, from a user perspective this is a direct upload.

The 810 will NOT however, send the data wirelessly directly to Strava.

This is very simple!

Quite frankly, I am a little bewildered as to what you are even debating. Also good for you re not connecting your 810 to your computers, does this mean you are still running the orginal, worse than current firmware or did you waste a load of time that could have been better spent cycling finding out how to do this wirelessly like a wizard too!


----------



## RiflemanSmith (1 Apr 2013)

It does, you connect the 810 to your PC then log in to Strava, click upload, finds your device, upload all new activities, tick.


----------



## Robeh (2 Apr 2013)

Robeh said:


> Excellent post just sighed up to garmin sync,will try it out on my next ride hopefully tomorrow...


Done a ride today and uploaded via Garmin connect and 30 mins later it uploaded to my strava account


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> WTF are you on about?
> 
> If I connect the device to a pc, then go to Strava, click upload, it will search my device for activities and upload them, i.e. the data goes from the 810 to Strava without the use of any additional websites and/or software, from a user perspective this is a direct upload.


 
Still via a third party though!



> The 810 will NOT however, send the data wirelessly directly to Strava.
> 
> This is very simple!


 

.. and exactly what I said on page1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Quite frankly, I am a little bewildered as to what you are even debating. Also good for you re not connecting your 810 to your computers, does this mean you are still running the orginal, worse than current firmware or did you waste a load of time that could have been better spent cycling finding out how to do this wirelessly like a wizard too!


 
The present software is fine until the system settles down. The V2.3 unfortunately has bugs that need ironing out including signal loss and corruption of files. Once these issues are resolved then I will update

As for wasting time - you can't ride very far in 90 seconds as that is all it takes to set up Bluetooth with a Smartphone


----------



## S1mon (2 Apr 2013)

Yes it works just the same as my old 800 to strava 
Just need to build the fitness up now after my year of injuries and ops to justify all the new goodies


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Still via a third party though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And which 3rd party is this? One which the user does not see not have to interact with? Yup, i.e. from a user perspective, it is a direct upload, regardless of the website back end.

If you are going to play the "I got the answer 1st" card, let's just recap, that is what you said on page 2 (on my forum settings), weeks after the OP had got to the bottom of the misunderstanding, with a little bit of input from yours truly and a few others who arrived on time!

Your last garble is not relevant to the comment I made (which was rhetorical btw, incase you didn't gather).

Finally, thanks for being 2 weeks late to the party dressed as "he who knows all" when the theme was farmyard animals!


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Apr 2013)

Party 1 = Edge 810
Party 2 = Strava

When I went to school the next thing would be the third?

Computer = Party 3


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Apr 2013)

Gosh! Trying really hard.......... but not getting results that reflect the effort!​


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Apr 2013)

Garble is....................


Rob3rt said:


> thanks for being 2 weeks late to the party dressed as "he who knows all" when the theme was farmyard animals!


 
Ironic really!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Party 1 = Edge 810
> Party 2 = Strava
> 
> When I went to school the next thing would be the third?
> ...


 
Okay, I'll bite.

You know this school you went to, when they taught you how to count, did they also teach you the difference between people and objects?


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> did you waste a load of time that could have been better spent cycling finding out how to do this wirelessly like a wizard too!


 
How much cycling time have you two wasted debating this?


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> How much cycling time have you two wasted debating this?


 
None*  Rest day............ spent the evening repeatedly uploading my weekends racing data *directly* to Strava just because I can! 

*You got me!


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Party 1 = Edge 810
> Party 2 = Strava
> 
> When I went to school the next thing would be the third?
> ...


 


Rob3rt said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> You know this school you went to, when they taught you how to count, did they also teach you the difference between people and objects?


 
Unless you consider the Edge 810, the Computer, or the Strava Website to be "people", I can't see the point of your question?

I would be interested as to which one of the three listed do you think should be classified as "people"


----------



## david k (3 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If I told you how much I hate mine would it help?


whats wrong with it?

edit - just read the rest of the thread

I have a 800 and love it, really liked the advert for the 810 but dont think its worth the upgrade for me, i use endomondo so no real advantage to being able to upload wirelessly if only to my garmin account. Also never really got the need to use one at all if your using a smartphone anyway, not for the amount of riding id do
the interface looks a bit better and i see there are more bike profiles but i only reallu use time and distance, then the map if im a little lost so the 800 does everything i need it to

enjoy the 810 i look forward to reading more posts about it


----------



## gaz (3 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Unless you consider the Edge 810, the Computer, or the Strava Website to be "people", I can't see the point of your question?
> 
> I would be interested as to which one of the three listed do you think should be classified as "people"


Using your logic, the bluetooth connection between your device and your phone to get a connection to the internet to connect to garmin services is a third party.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Using your logic, the bluetooth connection between your device and your phone to get a connection to the internet to connect to garmin services is a third party.


 
No...
The garmin programme, the phone and the Edge would be the three parties.


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Apr 2013)

Maybe the API strava use cannot access the 810, but even if that is true, you can still upload the .fit file by browsing the activities folder on the 810.


----------



## gaz (3 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> No...
> The garmin programme, the phone and the Edge would be the three parties.


Seriously. There is no difference between the two, stop picking at hairs and go ride your bike.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Apr 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Maybe the API strava use cannot access the 810, but even if that is true, you can still upload the .fit file by browsing the activities folder on the 810.


 
You don't need to do that, Strava has no problem accessing the files on the device.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> No...
> The garmin programme, the phone and the Edge would be the three parties.


 
Nope........ again, note the difference between object and person!


----------



## 400bhp (3 Apr 2013)

This is the geek thread to end all geek threads.

Ner ner


----------



## Peteaud (3 Apr 2013)

Just to state, i have not got either an 800 or an 810.

This thread however is pure entertainment.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Apr 2013)

When I eat a slice of cake, does the cake pass straight into my stomach or is the mouth classed as a 3rd party?


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Nope........ again, note the difference between object and person!


 
You haven't answered whether you consider the Garmin, computer or Strava is the person....


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2013)




----------



## ufkacbln (3 Apr 2013)

I can help...

Strava








A computer







An Edge 810






A person


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> You haven't answered whether you consider the Garmin, computer or Strava is the person....


 
I don't think any of them are! They are a collection of 2 objects and a website, i.e. not people (nor groups of people) and therefore not parties!


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Apr 2013)

Party is derived from the French (partir) and is not limited to persons!

It can be used (as in this case) to describe a part of a whole..that which is divided, a part, or portion ... or party

The three pieces here are all part of the whole and "party" to the information exchange.


----------



## 4F (3 Apr 2013)

Give it a rest ffs


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Apr 2013)

Derived from the Anglo-Saxon I believe


----------



## gaz (4 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Party is derived from the French (partir) and is not limited to persons!
> 
> It can be used (as in this case) to describe a part of a whole..that which is divided, a part, or portion ... or party
> 
> The three pieces here are all part of the whole and "party" to the information exchange.


What is the difference between 1 and 2


Connecting your garmin to a computer and uploading it to strava/garmin connect
Connecting your garmin to a phone and uploading it to strava/garmin connect


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> What is the difference between 1 and 2
> 
> Connecting your garmin to a computer and uploading it to strava/garmin connect
> Connecting your garmin to a phone and uploading it to strava/garmin connect


 
In case 2 you have failed to complete the aim which is to get the files to Strava..............they are still on Garmin Connect?

In case 1 you have used Strava software, or possibly GarminSync to automatically update, and then deleted this third party in case 2. As a result you have been unable to get the files to Strava


----------



## gaz (5 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> In case 2 you have failed to complete the aim which is to get the files to Strava..............they are still on Garmin Connect?
> 
> In case 1 you have used Strava software, or possibly GarminSync to automatically update, and then deleted this third party in case 2. As a result you have been unable to get the files to Strava


When you plug your garmin into your computer, you upload the ride to strava in the same way as you upload it to garmin connect. There is no third party to delete.

Edit (adding more)

You originally said:


Cunobelin said:


> Is this a misunderstanding?
> 
> Both will download to a PC , but the 810 will upload via Bluetooth. I do not use Strava, but looking at the forums it appears that the Strava Apps cannot communicate with the 810 directly
> 
> So the 810 cannot upload to Strava directly............


 
Here you presumed that uploading directly can only be done via connecting your garmin to your phone via bluetooth and then using a garmin app on the phone to upload your ride data via your phone to garmin connect. Which is technically more complicated/steps and uses more parties than plugging it into your computer, going to garmin connect / strava and uploading from there using your computers internet connection.

So technically a direct upload, being the shortest route, is actually plugging it in via the computer


----------



## Norry1 (5 Apr 2013)

Have to say this thread is making me smile ....

After initial doubts, I really like my 800 and prefer it to the 705. If someone offrered me a free swap to an 810, I would probably take it but wouldn't pay extra for the privilege


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> I can get an 800 for less than £200 brand new .


 
How?


----------



## gaz (5 Apr 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> How?


Applogies, it was a non-vat price. I got it for 235 from handtec


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Applogies, it was a non-vat price. I got it for 235 from handtec


 Pleased with it Gaz?


----------



## gaz (5 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Pleased with it Gaz?


No. Still got issues with taking ages to pick up a signal (in an open area) and it keeps loosing signal randomly. However I think both of these are down to where I have positioned it (the left side is slightly under my light and when I removed my light it worked fine).
I have purchased an out front mount which I will test later and see if I get the same issues.

Apart from that, test I am happy with the 800.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> No. Still got issues with taking ages to pick up a signal (in an open area) and it keeps* loosing* signal randomly. However I think both of these are down to where I have positioned it (the left side is slightly under my light and when I removed my light it worked fine).
> I have purchased an out front mount which I will test later and see if I get the same issues.
> 
> Apart from that, test I am happy with the 800.


 
lOsing.

It's driving me nuts, sorry.


----------



## gaz (5 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> lOsing.
> 
> It's driving me nuts, sorry.


care

I'll try and drill it down into my brain just for you


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Have to say this thread is making me smile ....
> 
> After initial doubts, I really like my 800 and prefer it to the 705. If someone offrered me a free swap to an 810, I would probably take it but wouldn't pay extra for the privilege


 
But but but...do you upload it though a TARDIS?


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> care


 
Is this a spelling test?

If so, well done, you spelt "care" correct. Assuming you were trying to spell care of course.


----------



## gaz (5 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is this a spelling test?
> 
> If so, well done, you spelt "care" correct. Assuming you were trying to spell care of course.


I thought that might not be understood so I edited my post :P

In any case, I shall explain, it's used to say I don't care, but in such a way that I care so little that I don't care about not saying I don't.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

Good - that'll learn ya.

I only brought it up because I saw it on your strava comment too.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> No. Still got issues with taking ages to pick up a signal (in an open area) and it keeps loosing signal randomly. However I think both of these are down to where I have positioned it (the left side is slightly under my light and when I removed my light it worked fine).
> I have purchased an out front mount which I will test later and see if I get the same issues.
> 
> Apart from that, test I am happy with the 800.


 So you didn't need to replace the 705! Loosing the reception looks like it was down to mountain issue, my best advise is to us the out front mount.



*Speiling errors just to wind up 400bhp, which surely should read 400BHP, if one was to display it correctly!  *


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> When you plug your garmin into your computer, you upload the ride to strava in the same way as you upload it to garmin connect. There is no third party to delete.



and there was methinking that putting a line ( striking through) a word was as a convention removing it!



> Edit (adding more)
> 
> You originally said:
> 
> ...



Not the case the sentence was using Bluetooth... The rest is your presumption.. It may be a surprise to you, but many computers use this technology

As for the shortest route , pressing the start / stop button and achieving everything does seem to me simpler than plugging it into a computer and then manually moving files, but you are entitled to think that is simpler if you wish


----------



## gaz (5 Apr 2013)

I see you have no understanding of how the technology works, I'm out!


----------



## Peteaud (5 Apr 2013)

Love this thread.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

Must be fun at parties


----------



## Peteaud (5 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Must be fun at parties


 
What one?

1st
2nd 











or



3rd


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> I see you have no understanding of how the technology works, I'm out!


 
That is laughable....

I can achieve with one key press on the Garmin what you are doing with a physical connection to a computer and uploading to a third party .. and as a bonus I am using the live track facility and the weather facility - yet I don't understand the technology!


----------



## gaz (5 Apr 2013)

I use a garmin so I don't have to take a phone with me on my ride. Which is more direct then? Going home and connecting it to my phone via bluetooth, launching an app and then transferring or plugging it into the computer?


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> I use a garmin so I don't have to take a phone with me on my ride. Which is more direct then? Going home and connecting it to my phone via bluetooth, launching an app and then transferring or plugging it into the computer?



........ Your choice, the most direct is still to press the Stop button and have it all happen seamlessly


----------



## david k (6 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> I use a garmin so I don't have to take a phone with me on my ride. Which is more direct then? Going home and connecting it to my phone via bluetooth, launching an app and then transferring or plugging it into the computer?


i never really got the advantage of having to take out a phone and your garmin and make sure they sync? you could just take the phone?


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Apr 2013)

For the benefit of anyone with an 810 or thinking of buying one, the latest firmware release 2.4 has been released and states that the following improvements have been made:



> Improved power data recording.
> Added support for TCX courses.
> Added support for heart rate graph data field.
> Added Training Plans support.
> ...


 
I will be able to confirm the state of affairs with regards to the power meter data recording later this evening.

To anyone with a device, please be aware the device may become unstable after updating (quite a few reports on the Garmin support forums), you should backup your user data 1st*. Do the update using the web updater, when complete, do not search for additional updates (you can do this later, but NOT now), instead hit cancel and turn the device on, the update will be applied. From this point on, your device may be okay, but in some cases it will crash/turn off as soon as it loads into the home screen. To resolve this, do a factory reset (hold your finger in the top left of the screen while turning on the unit), select okay to go ahead with the reset. Go through the setup process quickly, just keep hitting next, don't bother entering details as you will over write them all shortly. Once the factory reset is complete, turn the unit off. Plug it into your pc and restore the user settings*. Turn the unit back on! It should now be fully functioning with all of your user settings intact.

* For details on backing up and restoring user settings refer to the following: http://support.garmin.com/support/searchSupport/case.faces?caseId={87d71a10-4ac5-11e2-e8a7-000000000000}


----------



## 400bhp (9 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> For the benefit of anyone with an 810 or thinking of buying one, the latest firmware release 2.4 has been released and states that the following improvements have been made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But but is it a 3rd party?


----------



## Robeh (9 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> For the benefit of anyone with an 810 or thinking of buying one, the latest firmware release 2.4 has been released and states that the following improvements have been made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just did the update worked a treat..thanks for the info..


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> But but but...do you upload it though a TARDIS?



As Dr Who has linked the TARDIS To smartphones in several episodes then technically this is possible

However mapping may be limited for some dimensions and time coordinates


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Apr 2013)

I can confirm, the power drops have been remedied in the latest firmware update! The device is no longer a paper weight!


----------



## S1mon (11 Apr 2013)

rode on turbo last night doing 1 hour hill reps and after around 35 minutes still suffering drop outs so is is really fixed!!!!


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2013)

S1mon said:


> rode on turbo last night doing 1 hour hill reps and after around 35 minutes still suffering drop outs so is is really fixed!!!!


 
What sort of drop outs are you experiencing? The random half values or a complete drop out? If power is dropping to zero, what happens with cadence?

I am assuming you have updated to 2.4?

I am using a Quarq and there are no random half values recorded in the data since the update was applied.


----------



## S1mon (11 Apr 2013)

hi robert i am using quarq also i updated to 2.4 and last night was first try . yes when it drops out it goes to complete zero along with the cadence (and no i have not stopped pedaling lol)


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2013)

This is a complete drop out, nothing to do with the recent Garmin issues. Those were a different issue and had quite a unique signature i.e. a drop to half actual power for 2-4 seconds, with no change to cadence, all cadence data recorded was correct. If you look at your data in WKO+ or Golden Cheetah (due to plot resolution the extent of the problem doesn't show up well in Strava or Garmin Connect) you will see lots of the random half power values in your data up until you updated to 2.4, these should no longer be present in data captured since the update. I can confirm this is the case.

You should try several things to resolve your issue.

The manual will tell you a whole list of things to try but since your cadence drops as well, my 1st check would be the magnet, make sure it is in the right place radially and also in distance to the spider. It may have moved over time if the cable guide moves a tad when you shift, some do as they are held in place by a tab and the cable pressure rather than actually bolted in place. If it is not in the right place then the Quarq can not measure cadence and therefore can not calculate power.

If that fails, try a different battery. The battery should last ages, but you never know, you may have a duff one.

You can also check there is no moisture in the battery compartment and that the contacts are free of corrosion and not folded down too flat, they should make a solid contact with the battery.

The occasional drop out is inevitable. But if frequent there is something amiss.

If in doubt, contact Quarq, they are very helpful and usually respond pretty quick. Bear in mind they are on USA time when waiting for a response.


----------



## S1mon (11 Apr 2013)

thanks for the help the cable is not an option as i run di2 and as for corrosion etc bike not evver out in the rain and power meter is just few weeks old but will sure try a new battery . and as last try will contact quarq or lbs that supplied and fitted


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2013)

You should still check the magnet location, depending on your bike frame and bottom bracket type, the magnet may not always be in the right place. I have to crack the magnet off the forked mount and re-glue in place to suit my 2 bikes.

You may be using the circular mount though? If that is the case it is more likely distance rather than radial spacing that could be off, in this case, stack 2 magnets. They are super strong so it wont come off (in fact be careful removing it later if you need to as you may pull the original off of the mount, you can always glue it back, but can be avoided with care).

If you used the putty to glue the magnet to your frame, check location and distance. Magnet stacking may be needed.

Where did you buy the power meter btw? Also which model is it?


----------



## S1mon (11 Apr 2013)

it is the quarq elsa i bought it from the specilaized concept store and had it fitted to my new sl4 to be fair i dont think they could of tested it as i had my garmin at home they did not stick it on they said it is fastened under the di2 junction and have also just told me to try pit the other magnet on


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2013)

Is the di2 junction box under the bottom bracket attached where the cable guide usually goes? If so, they may have used the fork shaped magnet mount, so you might need to re-locate the magnet on the end of it to suit your frame. Take a photo of the underside of the bottom bracket maybe? Without knowing which mount you are using etc, it is hard to advise.


----------



## S1mon (11 Apr 2013)

will do when i get home the lbs said run it in they will sort it but its a 2 hour round trip


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2013)

I am no expert on the finer points, but I installed mine and swap it back and forth between 2 bikes regularly so am fairly familiar with the installation process and have set up the magnet on two different bikes so might be able to save you a 2 hour journey.


----------

